# dateidownload vom servlet aus



## Zauberlehrling (24. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in einem servlet ein xml-dokument mit DOM erstellt (liegt also als document vor). nun möchte ich, dass der benutzer (client) dieses dokument lokal auf seinem rechner als xml-datei abspeichern kann. wie kann ich eine datei/document zum client übertragen? (am besten wäre es natürlich für den benutzer, wenn sich ein "save as"-dialog öffnet nachdem z.B. ein button gedrückt wurde o.ä.)

MfG 
Z.


----------



## Roar (24. Okt 2005)

ist das servlet nur für die erstellung des xml doukents zuständig? wenn ja setze zuerst als contenttype "application/octet-stream".
benutzt du die jaxp dom api oder jdom oder so? wenn jaxp:


```
Transformer t = ...
t.transform(document, new StreamResult(servletOutputStream));
```

sollte gehn glaub ich, wenn jdom: da gibs dafür den XMLOutputter.


----------



## meez (25. Okt 2005)

So macht man das


```
String filename = ...;
response.setContentType("application/octet-stream");
response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", "attachment;filename=" + filename);
```

Danach einfach in den output-stream schreiben....


----------



## Roar (25. Okt 2005)

grml, das is doch aber langweilig :bae:


----------



## meez (25. Okt 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> grml, das is doch aber langweilig :bae:




Das ist nicht langweilig...das ist hochmoderne und interessante Wissenschaft... 8)


----------

